

A few lessons from the Mezzo project [pdf] - rwmj
http://gallium.inria.fr/~fpottier/publis/fpottier-protzenko-lessons-mezzo.pdf

======
andrewcooke
[http://gallium.inria.fr/~fpottier/publis/mezzo-
icfp2013-long...](http://gallium.inria.fr/~fpottier/publis/mezzo-
icfp2013-long.pdf)

[http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4960](http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/4960)

thanks; these are all very interesting.

